# Islamic New Year holiday



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi all

According to predicted holidays it looks like Islamic New Year is due to fall on Friday 18th December. I know some schools and businesses have already announced that they will be closed on Thursday 17th, but can't find details of any official announcement for the private sector holidays. I'm guessing these haven't been issued yet, but if anyone knows differently please let me know - I'm due to fly back to the UK on the 18th and could really use a day off for packing etc!!

KP


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I know we're getting the 17th off but I don't know if there's been any official announcement.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'll wager that as it's a Friday, private sector won't do anything


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> I'll wager that as it's a Friday, private sector won't do anything


You're nearly as cynical as me buddy.....


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

We have only the Islamic New Year day off 
so in islam only the day of new year is off 
all Arab country have only one day off mean's 18 only

so don't think more about it . 18th on friday so we will lose the day off

and also the new year 1/1/2010 will come on friday so we will lose it also


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> You're nearly as cynical as me buddy.....


I guess that is what starts to happen after a couple of years here.

It can only get worse


----------

